# C++ parallele Schnittstelle ansprechen ?



## Stephan Liebig (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

wir haben heute mitgeteilt bekommen, dass wir im Abitur eine C++ - Aufgabe bekommen, mit der wir die parallele Schnittstelle ansprechen sollen.
Mit ihr sollen wir einen LED zum leuchten bekommen. Leider ist aber keiner von den Lehrkräften in der Lage, uns das verständlich näher zu bringen. 

Kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht weiterhelfen?
Nütliche Links oder einen Kommentierten Quellcode, wie man sowas erreichen kann ?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## vault-tec (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo. 

Wäre dir vielleicht hiermit gedient? Etwas ähnliches wurde wohl auch schonmal hier gefragt.

Ich hoffe mal, das bringt dich weiter. 

Gruß, Niko


----------

